# Homemade Base for the Sears/Atlas



## Kroll (Dec 23, 2012)

Guys this is only my second post and I thought I would share the making of my base for my Sears 101.27440 lathe which is 12"/36".This is it upside down,made out of 8" I beam w/3-2"x3" legs that will have an adjustable mounting pads.


Here is a shot of the end,I went with 3 legs cause I thought that it would be alittler easier to level,after I gave it some thought,so I went back and added a shelve to gave it some weight.


If any ideals to add please let me know,today I did two coats of prime.Couple of days I will paint it black.Thanks for looking-----Kroll


----------



## Dranreb (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi Kroll, I thought of using an I beam as I have some laying around, these beams do not have much torsional rigidity, meaning they will twist enough to spoil your lathes leveling very easily.

Maybe better using four legs in order to be able to adjust any twist out,  I like the way you have fixed the two legs to top and bottom of the beam, as the web is weak, doing the same both ends would be better I feel.

Just my thoughts, others may differ.. 

Bernard

Edit, just noticed the  brace between the legs is triangulated, so you where probably ahead of my thinking on this one!


----------



## Kroll (Dec 23, 2012)

That was one of the issues that bother me was twisting.On top of the beam I will mount acouple of plates 1/2 thick that the feet of the lathe will be bolted to which will be bolted to the I beam.I do have a shim kit that will adjust if needed,but I know that over time it will change.I figure that this design is better than the stamp metal cabinet that could been purchase w/the lathe.Some woodworking jointers 12" larger use this design of 3 legs or 3toes as its called.Maybe one day I will have one of those nice cast iron bases such as the South Bend,for now this suites me perfect.Love this place)----Kroll


----------



## Dranreb (Dec 23, 2012)

Still haven't got my latest Atlas completely set up yet, but after having my old one on a bench, bolting it to cast legs makes a huge difference straight away, I'm sure your stand will have the same effect, have fun..


----------



## Kroll (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: Homemade Base for the Sears/Atlas(Post Pics of your Base)*

If any members here had to make their own base, please post pics so that myself and others can get some ideals.Share your design,any thoughts,going to get round toit ideals.----Kroll


----------



## ABB (Dec 24, 2012)

Willdo soon as I get 'er drilled and mounted


----------

